
SASM – Simple Crossplatform IDE for Assembly Languages - Halienja
https://dman95.github.io/SASM/english.html
======
qwertyuiop924
This is pretty neat. Neat enough to make me use it over Emacs? ...maybe. But
Emacs+GDB is pretty hard to beat. Unless you're an MDB user, I suppose. Other
than syntax, I never really saw the difference.

GAS support is nice. I actually like AT&T syntax, but I seem to be in the
minority on that.

~~~
webkike
Emacs + gdb is something I have absolutely never seen in any "featurful IDE."
It's an absolutely incredible development experience!

~~~
pjmlp
I never saw it like that in the days I had to change Borland, Zortech and VS
experience by UNIX one in the late 90's, and from my latest experiences it
hardly changed.

DDD was always one of the gdb frontends I installed to make things somehow
better.

~~~
webkike
> I never saw it like that in the days I had to change Borland, Zortech and VS
> experience by UNIX one in the late 90's,

I'm not sure I understand what you mean by this. Can you explain? Also, what
did you not like about the experience?

~~~
pjmlp
Vidarh already explained it quite good.

Also there was no support to display structures graphically (ddd could do it
though).

Nowadays modern graphical debuggers also provide a very nice set of features
to debug multi-core code.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Don't many GDB frontends provide this, however?

~~~
pjmlp
Back then it was only DDD in regards to data structures. I mean converting a
struct into a visual tree, navigable between nodes, think UML like.

As for parallel debugging I am not aware of any front-end with the same
feature set as modern IDE debuggers.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Okay. Well, then, now we know.

------
ckugblenu
When i was a teaching assistant for a Microprocessors course(undergrad), I
used SASM and the students really liked the low entry barrier. Combined it
with masm for Assembly fundamentals.

Recommend it.

